# Paying uk tax



## Chibs (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a potential tax free job offer in Qatar but I'm unsure what or how to go about dealing with the uk tax laws. Has anyone got any advice or tips so I know what to expect?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

If you wont be living in the UK presumably you wont be resident for tax purposes in the UK and wont be liable to pay tax there. 

Will you have rental property there, another job or source of income in the UK?


----------



## Chibs (Jan 13, 2014)

The job is on an 8 week on 4 week off shift. My wife is staying in the uk with our son at our home. On that shift I will get 122 days off shift. I understand that to be a tax exile I can only spend 90 days in the uk. My concern is when i do come back to work in the uk that the tax man will come after me? Also how do I go about paying my uk bills like mortgage etc as my wages will need to go into a bank account.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

That makes it a bit different so I've shifted this to our tax board where people may have more understanding of situations like this.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, when they say the jobs in Qatar (or anywhere else ) are "tax free" it usually means that the country you're working in doesn't tax the salary. All bets are off if you are maintaining residence elsewhere (as you appear to be doing).

For the UK, I hear tell there is a form you have to file with the UK tax authority in order to "check out" of UK residence (and taxes), but if your family is remaining in the UK and you will be returning to them on a regular basis, I think you'll still be considered tax resident in the UK. (You certainly would be for most other EU countries I have had dealings with.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

FWIW I agree with Bev...and you. From your description you will remain a tax resident of the U.K.

Is that a problem? If so, one solution is for everybody to move to Qatar and to stay there for the duration of your employment.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Chibs,

Residency is a very complex area and I am sure you are aware that the existing HMRC UK residency rules changed with effect from the 2013/2014 tax year which now involves the new statutory residence test (SRT). 

Ties such as home, work, family etc. in the UK may class you as UK resident for tax purposes regardless of where you reside. 

If classed as UK resident you would then be taxed on your worldwide income so your individual circumstances would need to be looked at in more detail.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

My current position is similar (apart from the 122 days)... I live in the UAE while my wife is back in the UK with the teenage children.
According to the tax lawyers/accountants I spoke to that is fine. 
My first year will be a "split tax" year with 6 months as a UK resident and 6 months abroad, so in that year until 05 April 2014, I am only allowed 45 days.

As my move is considered permanent, it seems that the number of "ties" (in reference to the new SRT rules) does not actually come into consideration as the 1st test of the SRT rules is satisfied. 

When my salary gets paid into my UAE account, I transfer most of it back to the UK to pay the mortgage, etc.

Does that help?


----------

